# Differences between 1" DV valve and 3/4 " DV valve?



## jeffreyken (Sep 15, 2019)

Does anyone know if there are any differences, other than size of water inlet and outlet, between the 3/4" and 1" Rain Bird DV series valve? For example, are the solenoids the same?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I think GPM is the only difference.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

If i remember correctly GPM is the only thing just like Movingshrub said.

And the DVF just adds flow control.


----------

